# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  MCD avec un produit li  une catgorie et une ventuelle sous catgorie

## Robin37

Bonjour,



Je fais un site sur symfony, et je ne vois pas trop comment je pourrais faire mes relations entre les entits produit, catgorie, et sous-catgorie.
Un produit a obligatoirement une catgorie (une catgorie a plusieurs produits) et un produit a ventuellement une sous-catgorie, qui elle mme bien sr est lie a la catgorie du produit. 

J'ai pens  faire quelque chose comme a, mais je vois bien que a ne peut pas marcher. 



Peut les sous-catgories, peut-tre qu'il faudrait faire une relation "appartenir" qui boucle sur l'entit catgorie ?

Merci d'avance pour vos claircissements  ::):

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour Robin37

*EDIT :* j'ai modifi lgrement le MCD pour ajouter un suffixe plus parlant

Ici, la sous-catgorie est une entit-type faible de la catgorie, on peut donc l'identifier relativement  la catgorie.

Le modle conceptuel devient ainsi :




Ce qui donne le MLD suivant :



On ajoutera une contrainte check entre les deux associations affecter_SC et  affecter_CT pour viter les incohrences :



```

```



*Note :* pour les rgles de gestion, il faut bien penser  justifier chaque "patte" d'association, et il est recommand d'affecter un identifiant par rgle.
Ce faisant, les rgles 




> Un produit a obligatoirement une catgorie (une catgorie a plusieurs produits) et un produit a ventuellement une sous-catgorie, qui elle mme bien sr est lie a la catgorie du produit.


Pourraient devenir
R001a : un PRODUIT est catgoris dans une et une seule CATEGORIE
R001b : une CATEGORIE peut catgoriser plusieurs PRODUITS

R002a : un PRODUIT peut tre catgoris dans une SOUS-CATEGORIE
R002b : une SOUS-CATEGORIE peut catgoriser plusieurs PRODUITS

----------


## Robin37

Merci beaucoup, encore une fois escartefigue !
Bon week-end

----------

